# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle Version 1.3.1 Is Released 17/02/2018

## mohamed73

*EFT Dongle New Update 17/02/2018* Software V1.3.1 *What is New ?* *EFT Dongle Version 1.3.1 Is Released:* *[NEW EXCLUSIVE]* Added Make Recovery To Remove MDM/KNOX Security (FRP OFF | OEM OFF) (Without Damage DM-Verity) *[NEW]* *Without Root* Added  Backup/Restore Android Device data (Including Full Internal Storage  & All Apps & contacts & Apps's data - Not Including Accounts  Data Like Phone Number Or Email) *[UPDATE]* Supported Secure Boot MTK Devices For Flashing   *-- List For 'MTK Devices Flashing Supported':* 

```
Lenovo A7-30DC (Tab 2 A7-30DC 3G Call)
Lenovo A7-30F (Tab 2 A7-30F WiFi)
Lenovo A7-30GC (Tab 2 A7-30GC 3G Call)
Lenovo A7-30H (Tab 2 A7-30H 3G)
Lenovo A7-30HC (Tab 2 A7-30HC 3G Call)
Lenovo A8-50LC (Tab 2 A8-50LC LTE DS Call)
Lenovo A10-70F (Tab 2 A10-70F WiFi)
Lenovo A10-70L (Tab 2 A10-70L LTE)
Lenovo A10-70LC (Tab 2 A10-70LC LTE Call)
Lenovo A10-80HC (Tab A10-80HC 3G Call)
Lenovo A269 (A269 3G DS)
Lenovo A269i (A269i 3G DS)
Lenovo A308T (A308T 3G DS)
Lenovo A316 (A316 3G DS)
Lenovo A316i (A316i 3G DS)
Lenovo A318T (A318T 3G)
Lenovo A319 (A319 3G)
Lenovo A319-DS (A319 3G DS)
Lenovo A320T (A320T 3G)
Lenovo A327i (A327i 3G DS)
Lenovo A328 (A328 3G DS)
Lenovo A369i (A369i 3G DS)
Lenovo A399 (A399 3G DS)
Lenovo A516 (A516 3G DS)
Lenovo A526 (A526 3G DS)
Lenovo A529 (A529 3G DS)
Lenovo A536 (A536 3G DS)
Lenovo A606 (A606 3G)
Lenovo A616 (A616 3G DS)
Lenovo A628T (A628T 3G DS)
Lenovo A680 (A680 3G DS)
Lenovo A708T (A708T 3G DS)
Lenovo A766 (A766 3G DS)
Lenovo A820 (A820 3G DS)
Lenovo A830 (A830 3G DS)
Lenovo A850 (A850 3G DS)
Lenovo A850+ (A850+ 3G DS)
Lenovo A858 (A858 LTE DS)
Lenovo A858t (A858t LTE DS)
Lenovo A859 (A859 3G DS)
Lenovo A880 (A880 3G DS)
Lenovo A889 (A889 3G DS)
Lenovo A916 (A916 3G DS)
Lenovo A936 (A936 Note 8 LTE DS)
Lenovo A1010a20 (Vibe A Plus 3G)
Lenovo A1010a20-DS (Vibe A Plus 3G DS)
Lenovo A2010 (A2010 LTE DS)
Lenovo A2010l36 (A2010 LTE)
Lenovo A2016a40 (Lenovo B LTE DS)
Lenovo A3000 (IdeaTab A3000 3G)
Lenovo A3000-F (IdeaTab A3000F WiFi)
Lenovo A3000-H (IdeaTab A3000H 3G Call)
Lenovo A3300-GV (Tab A7-30 A3300GV 2G Call)
Lenovo A3300-H (Tab A7-30 A3300H 3G)
Lenovo A3300-HV (Tab A7-30 A3300HV 3G Call)
Lenovo A3300-T (Tab A7-30 A3300T 3G)
Lenovo A3500-F (Tab A7-50 A3500F WiFi)
Lenovo A3500-FL (Tab A7-50 A3500FL WiFi)
Lenovo A3500-H (Tab A7-50 A3500H 3G)
Lenovo A3500-HV (Tab A7-50 A3500HV 3G Call)
Lenovo A3600-D (A3600D 3G DS)
Lenovo A3690 (A3690 LTE DS)
Lenovo A3800-D (A3800D 3G DS)
Lenovo A3860 (A3860 LTE DS)
Lenovo A3890 (A3890 LTE DS)
Lenovo A5000 (A5000 3G DS)
Lenovo A5500-F (Tab A8-50 A5500F WiFi)
Lenovo A5500-H (Tab A8-50 A5500H 3G)
Lenovo A5500-HV (Tab A8-50 A5500HV 3G Call)
Lenovo A5600 (A5600 LTE DS)
Lenovo A5800-D (A5800D LTE DS)
Lenovo A5890 (A5890 LTE DS)
Lenovo A6600a40 (A6600+ LTE DS)
Lenovo A6600d40 (A6600+ LTE DS)
Lenovo A7000-A (A7000 LTE DS)
Lenovo A7000+ (A7000+ LTE DS)
Lenovo A7010a48 (Vibe K4 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo A7020a40 (Vibe K5 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo A7020a48 (Vibe K5 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo A7600 (S8 A7600 LTE DS)
Lenovo A7600-M (S8 A7600M LTE DS)
Lenovo A7600-F (Tab A10-70 A7600F WiFi)
Lenovo A7600-H (Tab A10-70 A7600H 3G)
Lenovo A7700 (A7700 LTE DS)
Lenovo B6000-F (Yoga Tab 8 WiFi)
Lenovo B6000-H (Yoga Tab 8 3G)
Lenovo B6000-HV (Yoga Tab 8 3G Call)
Lenovo B8000-F (Yoga Tab 10 WiFi)
Lenovo B8000-H (Yoga Tab 10 3G)
Lenovo B8000-HV (Yoga Tab 10 3G Call)
Lenovo K10a40 (Lenovo C2 LTE)
Lenovo K10a40-DS (Lenovo C2 LTE DS)
Lenovo K50a40 (K3 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo K50-T3s (K3 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo K50-T5 (K3 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo K51c78 (Vibe X3 Lite LTE DS)
Lenovo K52e78 (Vibe K5 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo K52t38 (Vibe K5 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo P1ma40 (Vibe  P1m LTE DS)
Lenovo P70-A (P70 LTE DS)
Lenovo P70-T (P70 LTE DS)
Lenovo P380 (P380 3G DS)
Lenovo P780 (P780 3G DS)
Lenovo PB2-650M (Phab 2 LTE DS)
Lenovo PB2-670M (Phab 2 Plus LTE DS)
Lenovo S1a40 (Vibe S1 LTE DS)
Lenovo S1La40 (Vibe S1 Lite LTE DS)
Lenovo S650 (S650 3G DS)
Lenovo S660 (S660 3G DS)
Lenovo S668T (S668T 3G DS)
Lenovo S750 (S750 3G DS)
Lenovo S820 (S820 3G DS)
Lenovo S850 (S850 3G DS)
Lenovo S858T (S858T 3G DS)
Lenovo S860 (S860 3G DS)
Lenovo S898T (S8 3G DS)
Lenovo S898T+ (S8+ 3G DS)
Lenovo S920 (S920 3G DS)
Lenovo S930 (S930 3G DS)
Lenovo S938T (S938T 3G DS)
Lenovo S939 (S939 3G DS)
Lenovo S960 (Vibe X 3G)
Lenovo S5000-F (IdeaTab S5000F WiFi)
Lenovo S5000-H (I
deaTab S5000H 3G)
Lenovo S6
Alcatel 4003A (Pixi 3-4 3G)
Alcatel 4003J (Pixi 3-4 3G)
Alcatel 4009A (Pixi 3-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4009D (Pixi 3-3.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4009E (Pixi 3-3.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4009F (Pixi 3-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4009I (Pixi 3-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4009K (Pixi 3-3.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4009M (Pixi 3-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4009S (Pixi 3-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4009X (Pixi 3-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4013D (Pixi 3-4 3G DS)
Alcatel 4013E (Pixi 3-4 3G DS)
Alcatel 4013J (Pixi 3-4 3G)
Alcatel 4013K (Pixi 3-4 3G DS)
Alcatel 4013M (Pixi 3-4 3G)
Alcatel 4013T (Pixi 3-4 3G)
Alcatel 4013X (Pixi 3-4 3G)
Alcatel 4014A (Pixi 2 3G)
Alcatel 4014D (Pixi 2 3G DS)
Alcatel 4014E (Pixi 2 3G)
Alcatel 4014K (Pixi 2 3G)
Alcatel 4014M (Pixi 2 3G)
Alcatel 4014X (Pixi 2 3G)
Alcatel 4015A (Pop C1 3G)
Alcatel 4015D (Pop C1 3G DS)
Alcatel 4015N (Pop C1 3G DS)
Alcatel 4015T (Pop C1 3G)
Alcatel 4015X (Pop C1 3G)
Alcatel 4016A (Pop C1 3G)
Alcatel 4016D (Pop C1 3G DS)
Alcatel 4016X (Pop C1 3G)
Alcatel 4017A (Pixi 4-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4017D (Pixi 4-3.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4017E (Pixi 4-3.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4017F (Pixi 4-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4017S (Pixi 4-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4017X (Pixi 4-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4018A (Pod D1 3G)
Alcatel 4018D (Pod D1 3G DS)
Alcatel 4018E (Pod D1 3G DS)
Alcatel 4018F (Pod D1 3G)
Alcatel 4018M (Pod D1 3G)
Alcatel 4018X (Pod D1 3G)
Alcatel 4022D (Pixi 3-3.5 Firefox 3G DS)
Alcatel 4022X (Pixi 3-3.5 Firefox 3G)
Alcatel 4027A (Pixi 3-4.5 3G)
Alcatel 4027D (Pixi 3-4.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4027N (Pixi 3-4.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4027X (Pixi 3-4.5 3G)
Alcatel 4028A (Pixi 3-4.5 3G)
Alcatel 4028E (Pixi 3-4.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4028J (Pixi 3-4.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4028S (Pixi 3-4.5 3G)
Alcatel 4031D (Flash Mini 3G DS)
Alcatel 4031X (Flash Mini 3G)
Alcatel 4032A (Pop C2 3G)
Alcatel 4032D (Pop C2 3G DS)
Alcatel 4032E (Pop C2 3G DS)
Alcatel 4032X (Pop C2 3G)
Alcatel 4033A (Pop C3 3G)
Alcatel 4033D (Pop C3 3G DS)
Alcatel 4033E (Pop C3 3G DS)
Alcatel 4033X (Pop C3 3G)
Alcatel 4034A (Pixi 4-4 3G)
Alcatel 4034D (Pixi 4-4 3G DS)
Alcatel 4034E (Pixi 4-4 3G DS)
Alcatel 4034F (Pixi 4-4 3G)
Alcatel 4034G (Pixi 4-4 3G DS)
Alcatel 4034M (Pixi 4-4 3G)
Alcatel 4034N (Pixi 4-4 3G)
Alcatel 4034X (Pixi 4-4 3G)
Alcatel 4035A (Pop D3 3G)
Alcatel 4035D (Pop D3 3G DS)
Alcatel 4035X (Pop D3 3G)
Alcatel 4035Y (Pop D3 3G)
Alcatel 4036E (Pop D3 3G DS)
Alcatel 4037A (Pop D3 3G)
Alcatel 4037X (Pop D3 3G)
Alcatel 5010D (Pixi 4-5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5010E (Pixi 4-5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5010G (Pixi 4-5 3G)
Alcatel 5010S (Pixi 4-5 3G)
Alcatel 5010U (Pixi 4-5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5010X (Pixi 4-5 3G)
Alcatel 5011A (A3 Plus 3G)
Alcatel 5012F (Pixi 4-5.5 3G)
Alcatel 5012G (Pixi 4-5.5 3G)
Alcatel 5015A (Pop 3-5 3G)
Alcatel 5015D (Pop 3-5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5015E (Pop 3-5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5015X (Pop 3-5 3G)
Alcatel 5016A (Pop 3-5 3G)
Alcatel 5016J (Pop 3-5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5017A (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)
Alcatel 5017B (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)
Alcatel 5017D (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE DS)
Alcatel 5017E (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE DS)
Alcatel 5017G (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)
Alcatel 5017O (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)
Alcatel 5017W (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)
Alcatel 5017X (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)
Alcatel 5019D (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE DS)
Alcatel 5022D (Pop Star 3G DS)
Alcatel 5022E (Pop Star 3G DS)
Alcatel 5022F (Pop Star 3G)
Alcatel 5022N (Pop Star 3G)
Alcatel 5022X (Pop Star 3G)
Alcatel 5023E (Pixi 4 Plus Power 3G DS)
Alcatel 5023F (Pixi 4 Plus Power 3G DS)
Alcatel 5025D (Pop 3-5.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5025E (Pop 3-5.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5025G (Pop 3-5.5 3G)
Alcatel 5025N (Pop 3-5.5 3G)
Alcatel 5025X (Pop 3-5.5 3G)
Alcatel 5036A (Pop C5 3G)
Alcatel 5036D (Pop C5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5036F (Pop C5 3G)
Alcatel 5036X (Pop C5 3G)
Alcatel 5037A (Pop C5 TV 3G)
Alcatel 5037E (Pop C5 TV 3G DS)
Alcatel 5037X (Pop C5 TV 3G)
Alcatel 5038A (Pop D5 3G)
Alcatel 5038D (Pop D5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5038E (Pop D5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5038X (Pop D5 3G)
Alcatel 5041D (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE DS)
Alcatel 5045A (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE)
Alcatel 5045D (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE DS)
Alcatel 5045F (Pixi 4-5 4G LT
Alcatel 5045G (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE)
Alcatel 5045I (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE)
Alcatel 5045J (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE DS)
Alcatel 5045T (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE DS)
Alcatel 5045X (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE)
Alcatel 5045Y (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE)
Alcatel 5070D (Pop Star LTE DS)
Alcatel 5070S (Pop Star LTE DS)
Alcatel 5070T (Pop Star LTE DS)
Alcatel 5070X (Pop Star LTE)
Alcatel 5116J (Pop 3-5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5138E (Pop D5 3G DS)
Alcatel 6012A (Idol Mini 3G)
Alcatel 6012D (Idol Mini 3G DS)
Alcatel 6012E (Idol Mini 3G DS)
Alcatel 6012X (Idol Mini 3G)
Alcatel 6032A (Idol Alpha 3G)
Alcatel 6032X (Idol Alpha 3G)
Alcatel 6037B (Idol 2 3G)
Alcatel 6037K (Idol 2 3G DS)
Alcatel 6037Y (Idol 2 3G)
Alcatel 6040A (Idol X 3G)
Alcatel 6040D (Idol X 3G DS)
Alcatel 6040E (Idol X 3G DS)
Alcatel 6040X (Idol X 3G)
Alcatel 6042D (Flash 3G DS)
Alcatel 6043A (Idol X Plus 3G)
Alcatel 6043D (Idol X Plus 3G DS)
Alcatel 7040A (Pop C7 3G)
Alcatel 7040D (Pop C7 3G DS)
Alcatel 7040E (Pop C7 3G DS)
Alcatel 7040F (Pop C7 3G)
Alcatel 7040K (Pop C7 3G DS)
Alcatel 7041D (Pop C7 3G DS)
Alcatel 7041X (Pop C7 3G)
Alcatel 7042A (Pop C7+ 3G)
Alcatel 7042D (Pop C7+ 3G DS)
Alcatel 7042E (Pop C7+ 3G DS)
Alcatel 7045A (Pop S7 3G)
Alcatel 7045Y (Pop S7 3G)
Alcatel 7047A (Pop C9 3G)
Alcatel 7047D (Pop C9 3G DS)
Alcatel 7047E (Pop C9 3G DS)
Alcatel 7049D (Flash 2 LTE DS)
Alcatel 7054T (Flash+ LTE DS)
Alcatel 8008D (Scribe HD 3G DS)
Alcatel 8008X (Scribe HD 3G)
Alcatel 8020D (Hero 3G DS)
Alcatel 8020X (Hero 3G)
Alcatel 8030B (Hero 2 3G DS)
Alcatel 8030Y (Hero 2 3G DS)
Alcatel 8050D (Pixi 4-6 3G DS)
Alcatel 8050E (Pixi 4-6 3G DS)
Alcatel 8050G (Pixi 4-6 3G)
Alcatel 8050X (Pixi 4-6 3G)
Alcatel 9002A (Pixi 3-7 3G)
Alcatel 9002W (Pixi 3
```

* *  *[UPDATE] Added Flashing Support For Secure Boot MTK Devices: * 

```
Huawei CRO-U00 C636 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CRO-U00 C185 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CRO-L02 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CRO-L03 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CRO-L22 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CRO-L23 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CUN-L01 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CUN-L02 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CUN-L03 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CUN-L21 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CUN-L22 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CUN-L23 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CUN-U29 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LUA-L01 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LUA-L02 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LUA-L21 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LUA-L22 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LUA-U22 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LUA-U23 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LYO-L01 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LYO-L02 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LYO-L21 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-AL00 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-CL00 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-TL00 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-L01 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-L03 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-L13 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-L21 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-L22 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-L23 -- Secure Boot
Asus P001-Z170MG -- Secure Boot
Asus P00A-Z380M -- Secure Boot
Asus P00C-Z300M -- Secure Boot
Asus X002 -- Secure Boot
Asus X005-T551TLC -- Secure Boot
Asus X008-ZC520TL -- Secure Boot
Asus X008D-ZC520TL -- Secure Boot
Asus x008da-zc520tl -- Secure Boot
Asus x008dc-zc520tl -- Secure Boot
Asus X008_1-ZC520TL -- Secure Boot
Asus z00sd-zc451tg -- Secure Boot
Asus z00vd-zc500tg -- Secure Boot
Asus z00yd-G500TG -- Secure Boot
Acer A20 -- Secure Boot
Acer A30 -- Secure Boot
Acer B3 -- Secure Boot
Acer Z500 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-4034 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5010 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5012 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5015 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5016 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5022 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5023 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5025 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5116 -- Secure Boot
Arshos -101e -- Secure Boot
Arshos -55 Graphite -- Secure Boot
Arshos -sense 50dc -- Secure Boot
Lenovo a1010 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A2016a40 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A2016b30 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A2016b31 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A6600D40 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A6600A40 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A7010A48 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A7700 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A8-50LC -- Secure Boot
Lenovo K10a40 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo P1MA40 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo PB2-650M -- Secure Boot
Lenovo PB2-670M -- Secure Boot
Lenovo S1LA40 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo TB3-730 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo TB3-850M -- Secure Boot
Lenovo TB3-850F -- Secure Boot
Lenovo TB3-X70L -- Secure Boot
Lenovo TB3-X70F -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX Q4311 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX YU5011 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX YU5012 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX C1 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX Q404 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX Q453 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX Q4260 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX Q4261 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX Q4310 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX V51 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1721 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1723 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1724 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1725 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1726 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1721 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1723 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1724 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1725 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1726 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1750 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1754 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1755 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1756 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1757 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1758 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1754 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1755 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1756 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1757 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1758 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1754 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1755 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1756 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1757 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1758 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1754 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1755 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1756 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1757 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1758 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1760 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1761 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1762 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1763 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1766 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1770 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1771 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1772 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1773 -- Secure Boot
TECNO CX AIR -- Secure Boot
TECNO I3 -- Secure Boot
TECNO I3 PRO -- Secure Boot
TECNO I5 PRO -- Secure Boot
TECNO W5 -- Secure Boot
WIKO V3720 -- Secure Boot
WIKO V3953 -- Secure Boot
WIKO V3961 -- Secure Boot
WIKO V3971 -- Secure Boot
ZTE-Blade A520 -- Secure Boot
ZTE-Blade A6 -- Secure Boot
ZTE-A660 -- Secure Boot
ZTE-blade A601 -- Secure Boot
ZTE-blade A610 -- Secure Boot
ZTE-blade A610C -- Secure Boot
```

* * *[UPDATE] Supported More MTK Devices For Reset FRP* *-- List For New 'MTK Devices' Reset FRP Supported:* 

```
 Lenovo A7-30DC (Tab 2 A7-30DC 3G Call)
Lenovo A7-30F (Tab 2 A7-30F WiFi)
Lenovo A7-30GC (Tab 2 A7-30GC 3G Call)
Lenovo A7-30H (Tab 2 A7-30H 3G)
Lenovo A7-30HC (Tab 2 A7-30HC 3G Call)
Lenovo A8-50LC (Tab 2 A8-50LC LTE DS Call)
Lenovo A10-70F (Tab 2 A10-70F WiFi)
Lenovo A10-70L (Tab 2 A10-70L LTE)
Lenovo A10-70LC (Tab 2 A10-70LC LTE Call)
Lenovo A10-80HC (Tab A10-80HC 3G Call)
Lenovo A269 (A269 3G DS)
Lenovo A269i (A269i 3G DS)
Lenovo A308T (A308T 3G DS)
Lenovo A316 (A316 3G DS)
Lenovo A316i (A316i 3G DS)
Lenovo A318T (A318T 3G)
Lenovo A319 (A319 3G)
Lenovo A319-DS (A319 3G DS)
Lenovo A320T (A320T 3G)
Lenovo A327i (A327i 3G DS)
Lenovo A328 (A328 3G DS)
Lenovo A369i (A369i 3G DS)
Lenovo A399 (A399 3G DS)
Lenovo A516 (A516 3G DS)
Lenovo A526 (A526 3G DS)
Lenovo A529 (A529 3G DS)
Lenovo A536 (A536 3G DS)
Lenovo A606 (A606 3G)
Lenovo A616 (A616 3G DS)
Lenovo A628T (A628T 3G DS)
Lenovo A680 (A680 3G DS)
Lenovo A708T (A708T 3G DS)
Lenovo A766 (A766 3G DS)
Lenovo A820 (A820 3G DS)
Lenovo A830 (A830 3G DS)
Lenovo A850 (A850 3G DS)
Lenovo A850+ (A850+ 3G DS)
Lenovo A858 (A858 LTE DS)
Lenovo A858t (A858t LTE DS)
Lenovo A859 (A859 3G DS)
Lenovo A880 (A880 3G DS)
Lenovo A889 (A889 3G DS)
Lenovo A916 (A916 3G DS)
Lenovo A936 (A936 Note 8 LTE DS)
Lenovo A1010a20 (Vibe A Plus 3G)
Lenovo A1010a20-DS (Vibe A Plus 3G DS)
Lenovo A2010 (A2010 LTE DS)
Lenovo A2010l36 (A2010 LTE)
Lenovo A2016a40 (Lenovo B LTE DS)
Lenovo A3000 (IdeaTab A3000 3G)
Lenovo A3000-F (IdeaTab A3000F WiFi)
Lenovo A3000-H (IdeaTab A3000H 3G Call)
Lenovo A3300-GV (Tab A7-30 A3300GV 2G Call)
Lenovo A3300-H (Tab A7-30 A3300H 3G)
Lenovo A3300-HV (Tab A7-30 A3300HV 3G Call)
Lenovo A3300-T (Tab A7-30 A3300T 3G)
Lenovo A3500-F (Tab A7-50 A3500F WiFi)
Lenovo A3500-FL (Tab A7-50 A3500FL WiFi)
Lenovo A3500-H (Tab A7-50 A3500H 3G)
Lenovo A3500-HV (Tab A7-50 A3500HV 3G Call)
Lenovo A3600-D (A3600D 3G DS)
Lenovo A3690 (A3690 LTE DS)
Lenovo A3800-D (A3800D 3G DS)
Lenovo A3860 (A3860 LTE DS)
Lenovo A3890 (A3890 LTE DS)
Lenovo A5000 (A5000 3G DS)
Lenovo A5500-F (Tab A8-50 A5500F WiFi)
Lenovo A5500-H (Tab A8-50 A5500H 3G)
Lenovo A5500-HV (Tab A8-50 A5500HV 3G Call)
Lenovo A5600 (A5600 LTE DS)
Lenovo A5800-D (A5800D LTE DS)
Lenovo A5890 (A5890 LTE DS)
Lenovo A6600a40 (A6600+ LTE DS)
Lenovo A6600d40 (A6600+ LTE DS)
Lenovo A7000-A (A7000 LTE DS)
Lenovo A7000+ (A7000+ LTE DS)
Lenovo A7010a48 (Vibe K4 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo A7020a40 (Vibe K5 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo A7020a48 (Vibe K5 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo A7600 (S8 A7600 LTE DS)
Lenovo A7600-M (S8 A7600M LTE DS)
Lenovo A7600-F (Tab A10-70 A7600F WiFi)
Lenovo A7600-H (Tab A10-70 A7600H 3G)
Lenovo A7700 (A7700 LTE DS)
Lenovo B6000-F (Yoga Tab 8 WiFi)
Lenovo B6000-H (Yoga Tab 8 3G)
Lenovo B6000-HV (Yoga Tab 8 3G Call)
Lenovo B8000-F (Yoga Tab 10 WiFi)
Lenovo B8000-H (Yoga Tab 10 3G)
Lenovo B8000-HV (Yoga Tab 10 3G Call)
Lenovo K10a40 (Lenovo C2 LTE)
Lenovo K10a40-DS (Lenovo C2 LTE DS)
Lenovo K50a40 (K3 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo K50-T3s (K3 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo K50-T5 (K3 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo K51c78 (Vibe X3 Lite LTE DS)
Lenovo K52e78 (Vibe K5 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo K52t38 (Vibe K5 Note LTE DS)
Lenovo P1ma40 (Vibe  P1m LTE DS)
Lenovo P70-A (P70 LTE DS)
Lenovo P70-T (P70 LTE DS)
Lenovo P380 (P380 3G DS)
Lenovo P780 (P780 3G DS)
Lenovo PB2-650M (Phab 2 LTE DS)
Lenovo PB2-670M (Phab 2 Plus LTE DS)
Lenovo S1a40 (Vibe S1 LTE DS)
Lenovo S1La40 (Vibe S1 Lite LTE DS)
Lenovo S650 (S650 3G DS)
Lenovo S660 (S660 3G DS)
Lenovo S668T (S668T 3G DS)
Lenovo S750 (S750 3G DS)
Lenovo S820 (S820 3G DS)
Lenovo S850 (S850 3G DS)
Lenovo S858T (S858T 3G DS)
Lenovo S860 (S860 3G DS)
Lenovo S898T (S8 3G DS)
Lenovo S898T+ (S8+ 3G DS)
Lenovo S920 (S920 3G DS)
Lenovo S930 (S930 3G DS)
Lenovo S938T (S938T 3G DS)
Lenovo S939 (S939 3G DS)
Lenovo S960 (Vibe X 3G)
Lenovo S5000-F (IdeaTab S5000F WiFi)
Lenovo S5000-H (I
deaTab S5000H 3G)
Lenovo S6
Alcatel 4003A (Pixi 3-4 3G)
Alcatel 4003J (Pixi 3-4 3G)
Alcatel 4009A (Pixi 3-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4009D (Pixi 3-3.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4009E (Pixi 3-3.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4009F (Pixi 3-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4009I (Pixi 3-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4009K (Pixi 3-3.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4009M (Pixi 3-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4009S (Pixi 3-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4009X (Pixi 3-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4013D (Pixi 3-4 3G DS)
Alcatel 4013E (Pixi 3-4 3G DS)
Alcatel 4013J (Pixi 3-4 3G)
Alcatel 4013K (Pixi 3-4 3G DS)
Alcatel 4013M (Pixi 3-4 3G)
Alcatel 4013T (Pixi 3-4 3G)
Alcatel 4013X (Pixi 3-4 3G)
Alcatel 4014A (Pixi 2 3G)
Alcatel 4014D (Pixi 2 3G DS)
Alcatel 4014E (Pixi 2 3G)
Alcatel 4014K (Pixi 2 3G)
Alcatel 4014M (Pixi 2 3G)
Alcatel 4014X (Pixi 2 3G)
Alcatel 4015A (Pop C1 3G)
Alcatel 4015D (Pop C1 3G DS)
Alcatel 4015N (Pop C1 3G DS)
Alcatel 4015T (Pop C1 3G)
Alcatel 4015X (Pop C1 3G)
Alcatel 4016A (Pop C1 3G)
Alcatel 4016D (Pop C1 3G DS)
Alcatel 4016X (Pop C1 3G)
Alcatel 4017A (Pixi 4-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4017D (Pixi 4-3.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4017E (Pixi 4-3.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4017F (Pixi 4-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4017S (Pixi 4-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4017X (Pixi 4-3.5 3G)
Alcatel 4018A (Pod D1 3G)
Alcatel 4018D (Pod D1 3G DS)
Alcatel 4018E (Pod D1 3G DS)
Alcatel 4018F (Pod D1 3G)
Alcatel 4018M (Pod D1 3G)
Alcatel 4018X (Pod D1 3G)
Alcatel 4022D (Pixi 3-3.5 Firefox 3G DS)
Alcatel 4022X (Pixi 3-3.5 Firefox 3G)
Alcatel 4027A (Pixi 3-4.5 3G)
Alcatel 4027D (Pixi 3-4.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4027N (Pixi 3-4.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4027X (Pixi 3-4.5 3G)
Alcatel 4028A (Pixi 3-4.5 3G)
Alcatel 4028E (Pixi 3-4.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4028J (Pixi 3-4.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 4028S (Pixi 3-4.5 3G)
Alcatel 4031D (Flash Mini 3G DS)
Alcatel 4031X (Flash Mini 3G)
Alcatel 4032A (Pop C2 3G)
Alcatel 4032D (Pop C2 3G DS)
Alcatel 4032E (Pop C2 3G DS)
Alcatel 4032X (Pop C2 3G)
Alcatel 4033A (Pop C3 3G)
Alcatel 4033D (Pop C3 3G DS)
Alcatel 4033E (Pop C3 3G DS)
Alcatel 4033X (Pop C3 3G)
Alcatel 4034A (Pixi 4-4 3G)
Alcatel 4034D (Pixi 4-4 3G DS)
Alcatel 4034E (Pixi 4-4 3G DS)
Alcatel 4034F (Pixi 4-4 3G)
Alcatel 4034G (Pixi 4-4 3G DS)
Alcatel 4034M (Pixi 4-4 3G)
Alcatel 4034N (Pixi 4-4 3G)
Alcatel 4034X (Pixi 4-4 3G)
Alcatel 4035A (Pop D3 3G)
Alcatel 4035D (Pop D3 3G DS)
Alcatel 4035X (Pop D3 3G)
Alcatel 4035Y (Pop D3 3G)
Alcatel 4036E (Pop D3 3G DS)
Alcatel 4037A (Pop D3 3G)
Alcatel 4037X (Pop D3 3G)
Alcatel 5010D (Pixi 4-5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5010E (Pixi 4-5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5010G (Pixi 4-5 3G)
Alcatel 5010S (Pixi 4-5 3G)
Alcatel 5010U (Pixi 4-5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5010X (Pixi 4-5 3G)
Alcatel 5011A (A3 Plus 3G)
Alcatel 5012F (Pixi 4-5.5 3G)
Alcatel 5012G (Pixi 4-5.5 3G)
Alcatel 5015A (Pop 3-5 3G)
Alcatel 5015D (Pop 3-5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5015E (Pop 3-5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5015X (Pop 3-5 3G)
Alcatel 5016A (Pop 3-5 3G)
Alcatel 5016J (Pop 3-5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5017A (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)
Alcatel 5017B (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)
Alcatel 5017D (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE DS)
Alcatel 5017E (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE DS)
Alcatel 5017G (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)
Alcatel 5017O (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)
Alcatel 5017W (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)
Alcatel 5017X (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)
Alcatel 5019D (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE DS)
Alcatel 5022D (Pop Star 3G DS)
Alcatel 5022E (Pop Star 3G DS)
Alcatel 5022F (Pop Star 3G)
Alcatel 5022N (Pop Star 3G)
Alcatel 5022X (Pop Star 3G)
Alcatel 5023E (Pixi 4 Plus Power 3G DS)
Alcatel 5023F (Pixi 4 Plus Power 3G DS)
Alcatel 5025D (Pop 3-5.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5025E (Pop 3-5.5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5025G (Pop 3-5.5 3G)
Alcatel 5025N (Pop 3-5.5 3G)
Alcatel 5025X (Pop 3-5.5 3G)
Alcatel 5036A (Pop C5 3G)
Alcatel 5036D (Pop C5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5036F (Pop C5 3G)
Alcatel 5036X (Pop C5 3G)
Alcatel 5037A (Pop C5 TV 3G)
Alcatel 5037E (Pop C5 TV 3G DS)
Alcatel 5037X (Pop C5 TV 3G)
Alcatel 5038A (Pop D5 3G)
Alcatel 5038D (Pop D5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5038E (Pop D5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5038X (Pop D5 3G)
Alcatel 5041D (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE DS)
Alcatel 5045A (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE)
Alcatel 5045D (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE DS)
Alcatel 5045F (Pixi 4-5 4G LT
Alcatel 5045G (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE)
Alcatel 5045I (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE)
Alcatel 5045J (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE DS)
Alcatel 5045T (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE DS)
Alcatel 5045X (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE)
Alcatel 5045Y (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE)
Alcatel 5070D (Pop Star LTE DS)
Alcatel 5070S (Pop Star LTE DS)
Alcatel 5070T (Pop Star LTE DS)
Alcatel 5070X (Pop Star LTE)
Alcatel 5116J (Pop 3-5 3G DS)
Alcatel 5138E (Pop D5 3G DS)
Alcatel 6012A (Idol Mini 3G)
Alcatel 6012D (Idol Mini 3G DS)
Alcatel 6012E (Idol Mini 3G DS)
Alcatel 6012X (Idol Mini 3G)
Alcatel 6032A (Idol Alpha 3G)
Alcatel 6032X (Idol Alpha 3G)
Alcatel 6037B (Idol 2 3G)
Alcatel 6037K (Idol 2 3G DS)
Alcatel 6037Y (Idol 2 3G)
Alcatel 6040A (Idol X 3G)
Alcatel 6040D (Idol X 3G DS)
Alcatel 6040E (Idol X 3G DS)
Alcatel 6040X (Idol X 3G)
Alcatel 6042D (Flash 3G DS)
Alcatel 6043A (Idol X Plus 3G)
Alcatel 6043D (Idol X Plus 3G DS)
Alcatel 7040A (Pop C7 3G)
Alcatel 7040D (Pop C7 3G DS)
Alcatel 7040E (Pop C7 3G DS)
Alcatel 7040F (Pop C7 3G)
Alcatel 7040K (Pop C7 3G DS)
Alcatel 7041D (Pop C7 3G DS)
Alcatel 7041X (Pop C7 3G)
Alcatel 7042A (Pop C7+ 3G)
Alcatel 7042D (Pop C7+ 3G DS)
Alcatel 7042E (Pop C7+ 3G DS)
Alcatel 7045A (Pop S7 3G)
Alcatel 7045Y (Pop S7 3G)
Alcatel 7047A (Pop C9 3G)
Alcatel 7047D (Pop C9 3G DS)
Alcatel 7047E (Pop C9 3G DS)
Alcatel 7049D (Flash 2 LTE DS)
Alcatel 7054T (Flash+ LTE DS)
Alcatel 8008D (Scribe HD 3G DS)
Alcatel 8008X (Scribe HD 3G)
Alcatel 8020D (Hero 3G DS)
Alcatel 8020X (Hero 3G)
Alcatel 8030B (Hero 2 3G DS)
Alcatel 8030Y (Hero 2 3G DS)
Alcatel 8050D (Pixi 4-6 3G DS)
Alcatel 8050E (Pixi 4-6 3G DS)
Alcatel 8050G (Pixi 4-6 3G)
Alcatel 8050X (Pixi 4-6 3G)
Alcatel 9002A (Pixi 3-7 3G)
Alcatel 9002W (Pixi 3
```

* * *[UPDATE] Supported More MTK CPUs For Reset FRP* *-- List Of New MTK CPUs Supported: * 

```
MT6735M
MT6737M
MT6737T
MT6757D
MT7623
MT8695
MT6591 Beta 
MT8312 Beta 
MT8321 Beta 
MT8382 Beta 
MT8121 Beta 
MT6732 Beta
MT8735 Beta 
MT8752 Beta 
MT8783 Beta
```

**   Note: User Can Select Any DA File Manually For All MTK Features     *Note : Please Uninstall previous versions*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Get Now EFT Dongle From Nea**rest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## icsniper

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

